# MASSIVE DUMP!!! Mav n Grizz



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Heres a cleveland steamer of grizz n mav on the spring poles... Mav is special and has a special spring pole/ flirtpole LOL... he is still getting the hang of it but progresses so damn quick. Also jsut some yard shots of the boys doing there thing... enjoy...

*AIR GRIZZ*









*Dont trip...hes grounded LOL*









*Grizz likes to get high... hehe *



























*Grizz is done with this lol*









*Mav doesnt F**K around!!*









*Pur your back into it!*



































































































:woof: *THANKS FOR CHECKIN OUT THE BOYS!* :woof:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww is that a Kong Wubba? We had one of them, and Lady tore it apart in an hour, then destroyed the tennis ball inside. What is it about those wubbas that make em so irresistable?! Geat pics!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Great dogs, brindles are starting to grow on me. Reading the thread title, i thought they did something really bad..haha


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

nice work dan. Mave looks great


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yowsa! I have been coveting Mav and that sexy tiger coat he's wearing since he was but a wee puppy!

Nice pics Dan!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Grizz is high as a kite,lol. They are both looking really good Dan, Grizz is a grown boy now. Mav looks really happy to have a brother like Grizz. Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

"_Awwww is that a Kong Wubba? _"

*sigh*One of many im afraid... i have hide and other stuff but Mav loves his wubba toy.

"_Yowsa! I have been coveting Mav and that sexy tiger coat he's wearing since he was but a wee puppy!_"

Mav is my favorite color combo of ALL TIME ...reminds me of colbys odin...I couldnt be happier with Mav... Not for his coat but because he is such an outstanding bulldog! THANKS ANDY!!

"_Grizz is high as a kite,lol. They are both looking really good Dan, Grizz is a grown boy now. Mav looks really happy to have a brother like Grizz._"

Just cuz i quit gettin high... doesnt mean grizz doesnt LMAO!! jk i got sober dogs hehe Grizz isnt even a year yet LOL July 12th he will be though. He has alot of muscle to put on and some pounds to gain. Damn Bullys lol. Grizz and Mav are great friends... lets hope it lasts...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good, how much does mav weigh now


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

wheezie said:


> looking good, how much does mav weigh now


60.5 lbs.... he is heavy right now... he wont pull at this weight. Depending upon his training habits and his energy level i will develope a "WP Keep" to taper his weight down to his target pull weight while maximizing his strength. I give him lots of excercise and plenty of vitamins and all sorts of treats during our OB training...all sorts of good stuff. He is fed Pinnacle Duck n Potato/ Evo Red Meat. 2-3 cups per day depending on activity level. Additives include but are not limited to. Plain Yogurt, Cottage cheese 4% fat, Crushed up raw egg...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whooooo. Those a re some HOT boys!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe .. What good looking kido's Ember sends kisses to her bro bro.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love that second to last pic of Mav. Nice shots!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Awe .. What good looking kido's Ember sends kisses to her bro bro.


Hey.... He doesnt live in the south anymore... we dont do that here in california LMFAO!! jk!! thanks for the kisses mave will love them im sure.

Thanks for the compliments on my boys  i like sharing pics thanks for liking them too.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

woooo the boys! they are looking good. i love mav's coat


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking fantastic Grizz!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

nice Dan! I cant get enough of those guys


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww look at the boys!!  and mav looks like he is gettin more comfortable with the idea now  i love pics of them, i want more!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Dan these guys look great. These pics are awesome, since we are planing to move I have not fixed the springpole's. I'm a abad mom-lady, lol. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome pix Dan!!! Go get im [email protected]!!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Grizz is my favorite favorite favorite. But I love Mav's smile. He's so sweet looking. Great dogs Dan!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Lookin' awesome! Nice pics!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Good action shots man.. I really like Grizz's mask, it reminds me of chinos.. and Mav's coat looks great brindles are the best. Thanks for sharing the boys with us


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Good action shots man.. I really like Grizz's mask, it reminds me of chinos.. and Mav's coat looks great brindles are the best. Thanks for sharing the boys with us


Hmmm maverick has a mask the dark coloring around his mouth.... Grizz has patches or a typical terrier helmet marking. Its also known as a white breach between his blue patches. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

no problem man.. they look like trouble makers lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I think they look cute, it's not like they're cropped or something . Both these boys are a pleasure to care for and I couldn't ask for two better dogs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I think they look cute, it's not like they're cropped or something . Both these boys are a pleasure to care for and I couldn't ask for two better dogs.


i think theyre cute too.. but when a puppys that cute you know hes gotta get in a lil bit of trouble haha


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, Grizz is looking great.... And I'm a man who can appreciate anything that Old Fort Kennels has produced.... That's some top notch stock dude!


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

lookin' good


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good to see the boys, esp Mav, (slightly biased!!) They look great! We just got back from a week in Fl on the beach and I was thinking, MAN this sand would be great to drag weight in!!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

FLORIDA HERE I COME!!!! hahahahaha.... thatd be the life, bone fishing and weight drags... not to mention the scenery


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

woooooooo. nice dan. but u know the blue brindle is better  :clap::clap:


----------



## DakotasMommy (May 13, 2009)

They are georgous pits. I'm looking into getting another one...I think i'm gunna go for a brindle.


----------

